# design ideahs for an 8' x 4' layout...



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

okay heres the start of what i'm working with, 8 foot in length and 4 foot wide. 4-lane road course with oval on the outside or adjust a couple pieces from the road course to turn into an oval. what would you guys do? i think i want long straights, trying to figure this design out. i could go a couple feet longer and wider i have plenty of room, i just need some advice. or any good free programs out there to design. getting excited about getting this started. thanks, shon:thumbsup:

you can also email me at [email protected]


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

i was also curious what people use for gearing (crown and pinion) what tooth would be good for a road course track with long straights, and also and oval. down the road i will be building a drag track is there anywhere i can get gear charts if anyone sells these or downloads? just curious. please let me know and also the difference in tire colors (red,orange,black,yellow ect.) is there certain ones you guys suggust for racing? thanks, shon:thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Shon,

If you're not already familiar with it, check out www.hoslotcarracing.com and go to the Layouts section. Lots of ideas there. 

Also, check out http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/freelay.jsp Tons of layouts there as well.

Enjoy :wave:


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

I really like the idea of a oval, being a Nastucky fan and all. Now that I know for fact I will be building a 4 lane track, its time to decide if I do a oval with a road course in it or have the oval that goes into a infeild road course. I am really leaning towards the oval where turns 1 and 4 are the start and end of the oval.

Once I actually figure out how to use Slotman to design this thing I will put up some design ideas.

Do a search for Slotman, its a free track design program seems to have somewhat of a steep learning curve but I will figure it out hopefully.

As for gearing I ordered a few BSRT pinions and gears just to test with...too bad I haven't found a easy way to remove the gear yet.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

We need an oval to race on!Bring it on, if you need any help you got my number.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Lots of good questions there shon!

My recommendation:

Start another thread.


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

*to everyone that has helped me*

thank you guys for all of your help i will start another thread about tires and gearing, this might help everyone especially newbies, i really wish i lived near you guys, i would love to race with all of you, thanks everyone for being so helpful. shon bates:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shift_key


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

Lol, okay i get it start capitalizing,lol. I about busted a gut when i opened that link. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

More info on track building do's, don'ts and more.
http://www.bscra.fsnet.co.uk/track1.htm


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

It was all meant in good fun. I will put together some 8x4 track options and post them here over the next couple of days.


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> It was all meant in good fun. I will put together some 8x4 track options and post them here over the next couple of days.


thank you so much for your help and everyone elses you guys are great, thanks, shon:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Here are some different style designs using Tomy track, two of which are convertible from a road course to an oval by swapping out a couple of sections of track which should be obvious in the picture. At this point it's all about getting a sense of what type of layout you prefer, i.e. super technical, fast and flowing, hide the table under the spaghetti, balanced mix, etc.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

More layouts:


----------



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

AFXTOO,
Where did those layouts come from, are they 4x8?


----------



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

I am totally digging the layout with the cross over, 2nd layout on the 2nd post. Are lanes all the same lenght, how long?


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

GAGS said:


> I am totally digging the layout with the cross over, 2nd layout on the 2nd post. Are lanes all the same lenght, how long?


AFX-i really like the layouts to and thank you very much for posting them, you guys are a big help i appreciate that alot. 

GAGS-these are great 4x8 layouts, i might extend some of these layout to make my table 10' x 4' , i want long straight so i figured have them around 9' foot in length, using one of these layouts, i have a few to choose from, there is alot of good ideahs. thanks, shon:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Those are all 8' x 4' layouts around 36' running length, which is pretty good for a raceable track on that sized table. The second convertible track could be configured with the outside turns banked. 

I can produce more.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

More 8 x 4 tracks:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

And some more:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Scorpion inspired layouts for a 8 x 4:


----------



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks,
They keep getting better and better.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice looking layouts, I may have to incorporate some of these ideas into my layout still being built


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Mine fit onto an 8x4 table:










Cheers

Richard


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

neophytte said:


> Mine fit onto an 8x4 table:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys, your track looks awesome great job, right now i'm using life-like track but i am planning on taking it down and building tomy/afx i think its a better track and i'm just waiting to buy some more straights and some 12" curves or if anyone has any banked for sale. i will keep an update will send pictures soon. thanks, shon:thumbsup:


----------

